# Pace Stick Meaning



## SOLDIER702 (20 Jan 2009)

Good day Ladies and Gents,

I currently work for the 1 RCR kit shop and also hold the position of IC Full Dress Stores. While the boys and I were chatting we came up with a good question that no one could answer, Hence, my current task.

Can anyone tell me the difference in the colours of pace sticks? we have 3 colours available; Black, blonde and cherry. Is there regulations for who is entitled to carry what colour? I know in battalion the CSMs/DSM/RSM carry black ones, while Sgts and WOs will carry blonde ones when required. Who carries the Cherry coloured one?

I know all about the orgins of pace sticks, just looking for info on the colours thereof right now.

Cheers


----------



## geo (20 Jan 2009)

Have you talked to your CSM or RSM about this ?
For the most part, the blond one is "standard"

and the RCR have traditionaly used black ones... while Cherry & Blond are "not black" & used by pert much everyone else.
If the RCR now carries all three colours, then it's your CSM or RSM that should be able to put you straight.

Do yourself a favor - Ask!  (there are no stupid questions)


----------



## Danjanou (20 Jan 2009)

Hmmm to my knowledge, memory the colour thing is more a unit than an appointment thing. Mind it sounds that in your Bn this is not the case.

When I was in the RNFLDR and received my first pace stick it was the normal blonde wood. 1st Bn policy didn’t seem to suggest a colour pattern as when the Kit shop was out of Blonde Pathfinder models they received and sold some dark cherry wood ones from a company in Pakistan. As I said no set colour in 1st Bn aside from some attempt/suggestion to have all pace sticks painted claret, one of the Regimental colours, the only rule was no drill canes, you either carried a pace stick either as a command appt CSM/RQMS/RSM or if a Sgt or WO only when actually using it to teach drill.

Later when I transferred to the Toronto Scottish I was advised by the RSM that all Pace Sticks (CSM and above) and all Drill Canes were Black. This involved and entertaining evening taking apart my pace stick and painting all the wooden parts gloss black.

As in all cases I’m sure a polite query to your RSM or DSM will answer your question as to who carries the cherry ones.

Edit CWO Geo types faster than I do. 8)


----------



## SOLDIER702 (21 Jan 2009)

Thanks, I figured as much. I knew the RCR traditionally carried the black (MWOs and up) I guess we just have the chery coloured for other units that traditionally carry them. Anyone heard of Cherry coloured pace sticks as a unit standard? I've really only heard of blonde and black as a standard.


----------



## geo (21 Jan 2009)

I think it's reallt a choice of:
Black OR not Black
Cherry falls into the category of "not black" ;D


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Jan 2009)

Sorry to hijack the thread and I promise not to keep you long...

I had just gotten to the RCR's (First Bn) in the 90's. As a Supply Tech, and fairly new to RCR traditions, I asked CWO Bentley why his Sr NCO's wore red sashes. I should have started asking a little lower!! I was instructed to have a 1000 word essay on his desk the following day on this topic. While he did help me (I know a lot about the sash now!!) he never answered my "stupid" question.

Back to your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jan 2009)

SOLDIER702 said:
			
		

> I know all about the orgins of pace sticks, just looking for info on the colours thereof right now.



The simple answer, as with many things is: "... because some RSM* (or group thereof) decided they liked it that way, and therefore the pattern of use was created."

No big secrets.
No special origins.
No deep "tradition."

* in other instances replace "RSM" with "Colonel" as applicable


----------



## geo (21 Jan 2009)

... might also have something to do with the colour of canes & sticks of Regiments in the UK, allied to the RCR.


----------



## Michael OLeary (21 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> ... might also have something to do with the colour of canes & sticks of Regiments in the UK, allied to the RCR.



If someone had that kind of substantiation, it would have been trotted out to be included in Regimental Standing Orders by now.  Such things do not get kept secret forever.


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

Just because it isn't widely known doesn't mean that it's a "secret".
I am certain that if someone went to the trouble of asking the RSM or the CSM about it, an answer would be forthcoming.

People see the Infantry Sr NCOs sash... There are a number of cocamamie stories that have been told to explain it, it's colour & the number of threads that hang below the knot, etc.... 

When you get down to it, it's a tradition that has been carried from the Imperial forces that helped secure & colonize Canada.


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Have you talked to your CSM or RSM about this ?
> For the most part, the blond one is "standard"
> 
> Do yourself a favor - Ask!  (there are no stupid questions)



You have to understand his RSM, He was given a task and expected to increase his PD knowledge by finding out the answer.


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

And if that was not the case then the "Bently solution" would probably be the result of asking his RSM.


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

helpup said:
			
		

> You have to understand his RSM, He was given a task and expected to increase his PD knowledge by finding out the answer.



Not sure where you get that bit of info..... He was assigned to the Regimental Kit Shop.
The RSM will not have gone thru every single last piece of kit in said kit shop - in order to educate the good soldier...

From my perspective, there are no dumb question - if not sure, Ask.  If the person you ask does not know, ask higher up, repeat as required until such time as you get your answer.


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

I know his RSM from when he was a newly promoted MCpl , as a Pl WO ( Mine ) MWO ( my Bn ).  If he already asked his RSM and is on here it is from the RSM tasking him to come up with the info and add it to the general knowledge of the Unit Kit shop.  If he didn't ask the RSM yet and is about to he will probably get the same answer.


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

... If you read the 1st post again, you'll see that our storeman talked to the boys... and the RSM wouldn't be refered to in such a manner.

A decent explanation on Pace sticks and canes is here.....
http://www.diggerhistory.info/pages-equip/pace-stick.htm
and here
http://www.irishguards.org.uk/pages/lifeinbatt/pacestick.html
and here
http://www.dancraft.co.uk/index.htm

More importantly.... this subject has been discussed, ad nauseum HERE:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/4346.0/all.html


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

I read his post and went off the word's " Hence My Current Task"   and went with a deduction that he was either given the task by the RSM ( probable) or is finding out as if he brings it up to the RSM he will be given that task ( even more probable)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jan 2009)

Slightly off topic but geo what about the Engineers I have seen both type of pace sticks used. Cherry and Blonde, is there any thing set in stone about which one we use?


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2009)

What you refer to as "cherry" is probably "Rosewood" to the supplier.
http://www.dancraft.co.uk/2pacesticksdancraft.htm

Per that reference, pace sticks come in 4 colours: Rosewood, Light Oak, Medium Oak and Black.
However, from what I have seen over the years as SQ, RQ & RSM, the CF supply system buys en in only one colour Blond / light oak.
That's the only colour I have carried / used over the years - provided  by the CF in a beautiful wood grain ( I love wood  ).  

I've seen black canes & pace sticks used by the RCR, highland units, rifle units & cavalry/armoured untis.

The RSMs cane I used to have was silver tipped bamboo (light oak colour) - nicely shaped & light as a feather..... great to carry on super long parades VS some of the monstrous solid maple or oak canes that I have seen otehr RSMs lug around over the years.  Mind you, the cane dates back to +/- 1930 & should probalby be retired.


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> However, from what I have seen over the years as SQ, RQ & RSM, the CF supply system buys en in only one colour Blond / light oak.
> That's the only colour I have carried / used over the years - provided  by the CF in a beautiful wood grain ( I love wood  ).



Don't kid yourself Geo - now -a- days, I can not only buy you the stick or cane of your choice, but I can dye it pretty Air Force blue for ya too!!   ;D


----------



## geo (23 Jan 2009)

Sigh !


----------



## M Feetham (16 Mar 2009)

I know that as an instructor in St Jean, we carried the light oak pace stick, however I knew one WO, a Royal, who carried a black cane. When i asked him about it he said that he was allowed to carry it because he was the I/C of a team that had won a drill competition. Is this the case, I cant' see him BSing me but you never know.
Feet


----------



## Kat Stevens (16 Mar 2009)

In my recruit Pl in Cornwallis, there was a black pacestick.  It was carried by the MCpl who's squad had the best drill, kit and quarters the previous week.  Semed to be a pretty big deal to our Master Bomber, he worked us like rented mules.  Any herbies out there know an Ed Stewart from '80ish?


----------

